# 42 on 1st round of IVF - advice on Menopur please!



## Percy144 (Apr 24, 2018)

HI all,

I am 42 and have decided to give it go on my own. I am about to start my first cycle and I'm really nervous about injecting myself!!
I'd also welcome any advice from anyone who has done Menopur - I have been prescribed 300iu a day as I have low AMH and previous experience of endometriosis. The chemist told me it contains lactose and i am lactose intolerant but my consultant has not been very helpful providing alternative solutions - I guess this the best option? Has anyone else taken it with a lactose intolerance? What are the general side effects of the drugs anyway?
I am only going to do this once (she says optimistically!) so I really want it to work first time, am i being unrealistic?


----------



## Kiss (Oct 23, 2017)

Hiya I just did my first cycle also on my own and the injections were not as scary as I imagined. I worried about the pain, the mixing, the remembering them but need not have done. I did have menopur among them and it was fine, the mixing and the injecting. I had the injection training from the clinic and watched a video they did. I didn't have any side effects that bothered me, of course everyone is different but it was only a short time anyway. You might be being a bit optimistic about the single attempt, your clinic will tell you the percentage chances. I looked at access fertility as a good way to fund two cycles. You may want to check that out. Don't know about the lactose intolerance piece sorry. Feel free to direct message me if you need anything else advice wise.


----------



## Kris76 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Percy

It's perfectly understandable.  I was super scared about the injections at first but it is very easy to do.  As long as you pinch the area firmly, you won't feel it.  Mixing it is also straightforward.  I haven't haven't heard anything about menopur containing lactose.  However, I have been taking it for 3 rounds and am lactose intolerant and haven't had a problem. Once you go through a round, you'll realise that out of every step, the injections are the easiest.  The emotional anguish of egg collection, how many will they collection, will they fertilise etc. is worse than any injection. You need to make sure you have a support network around you. I chat a lot on this forum and I find it very helpful.  It is difficult for people not going through it to fully understand how difficult it is. 

Best of luck!


----------

